# Androgel and Blood Test



## Wes1 (May 7, 2011)

How long will Andrgel stay your system? Doctor gave me Androgel three weeks ago for low T it was 191. I can feel no difference. In 8 days I get a blood test to check my T levels. I plan on stopping the Adrogel for several day so my levels are still bad and will then give me a shot and maybe the Androgel together. Is 3 days enough of a gap to see a drop in my Testosterone? Thank You


----------



## Built (May 7, 2011)

Probably not. 

What dose are you on, and how much do you apply daily?


----------



## Wes1 (May 7, 2011)

*Andrgel and blood test*

I use the 1% gel (5gm packets). I apply it once a day


----------



## Built (May 7, 2011)

Okay - for perspective, I'm female and I apply 1g of 1% compounded transdermal test daily for MY hrt. This puts me to the top end of the normal range for a woman. (I often take 2g btw, but this is higher than normal, I just really like my testosterone!)

A man will typically need 10-20 times the dose taken by a female. No wonder you aren't feeling it. You'd be hard pressed to smear on four packets of gel daily. That's why most men take shots. 

Published research suggests a replacement dose of 125mg by injection will put most men in the high-normal physiologic range. Hubby takes 150mg testosterone cypionate per week, and this replaces him to just above the high end of normal. He pins 75mg Wednesdays and Sundays. 

Get the shots. If your doctor pins you in the office, he'll probably give one shot every two weeks. Let him give you this first big shot as a frontload, then pin yourself at home three days later and therafter twice a week. You MAY choose to pin weekly, but trust me - no less frequently than once a week. You'll feel better if you pin twice a week - and the shots are tiny, so it's really no big deal, especially with the tiny pin you need for these little shots. You can go as fine as 25g with no problems with such a small dose. Get a larger needle to pull the shot from the bottle, then switch to the smaller pin to inject. 

Don't worry about the gel. Just go off it now and get your bloodwork done. If your doctor tries to suggest anything lower than 100mg a week, argue for more.


----------



## Wes1 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I wanted him to gim me the shot from the very begining yet he wanted to try the gel. Should I stop with the gel now to let my T levels drop before my blood test on the 12th. Also will using DMSO or Phlojel Ultra on top of the Androgel drag more testoterone into you system? Thank You.


----------



## Built (May 7, 2011)

Yes, and I said that. I said go off it now and get your bloodwork. And yes, DMSO will help. So will applying it to shaved skin, scrotal skin, in a sauna, if it's occluded, when you're sweating, or with iontophoresis.


----------



## Wes1 (May 7, 2011)

*Androgel and blood test*

Should I stop using the gel now my test is on the 12th. Also, will putting DMSO or Phlojel Ultra on top of the Androgel drag more testoterone into my body?


----------



## Wes1 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for your time. I will take your advice and hopefully I can get something to help me start gaining some muscle again.


----------



## tommygunz (May 7, 2011)

Androgel sucks, if your Dr. won't give you shots find another doc. After five days off the gel you will be back at base line. Trying to fool your doc is a waste of time tell him you want shots not gel, and tell him you stopped the gel so he won't want you to come back in 5 days for more labs. Test Cyp is the preferred prescription available at most pharmacies. 10ml or 20 100mg shots cost me $70 at Costco one month of Androgel, 10 gm a day cost me over $400, fucking drug companies


----------



## Built (May 7, 2011)

Fucking big pharma, indeed.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 7, 2011)

i was on androgel and coerced my doctor into letting me inject by giving these complaints:

-Insurance makes androgel very expensive, while the injections are very cheap.
-Im around children a lot and because i sweat a lot, i cant touch them without it rubbing off.
-When i had sex with my girlfriend, it rubbed all over her and she got an intense headache.
-i dont like the feeling of applying a gel everyday
^after all those complaints i said i would much rather inject myself as i dont have to worry about all this other stuff. she happily gave me a script for test cyp. ps, try to find a doctor that lets you do it yourself so you can divide the dose and inject once a week. most doctors like to inject once every 2 weeks or once a month


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2011)

just tell your doc you don't want o use Androgel, say its too expensive or inconvenient, whatever, he will most likely Rx you Test Cyp at 200mg per week, or just take matters into your own hands.


----------



## Digitalash (May 7, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Androgel sucks, if your Dr. won't give you shots find another doc. After five days off the gel you will be back at base line. Trying to fool your doc is a waste of time tell him you want shots not gel, and tell him you stopped the gel so he won't want you to come back in 5 days for more labs. Test Cyp is the preferred prescription available at most pharmacies. 10ml or 20 100mg shots cost me $70 at Costco one month of Androgel, 10 gm a day cost me over $400, fucking drug companies


 
Wait what, they have androgel at costco ?



Junkboxer said:


> i was on androgel and coerced my doctor into letting me inject by giving these complaints:
> 
> -Insurance makes androgel very expensive, while the injections are very cheap.
> -Im around children a lot and because i sweat a lot, i cant touch them without it rubbing off.
> ...


 
All good points, after that I can't see any good doc not giving you the shots. I'd definitely do this Op


----------



## Wes1 (May 7, 2011)

*Androgel and blood test*

This doctor I have said the shots were given once a month and by the third week the patient noticed he could feel the effects dropping off. After my test on Thursday the 12th I planned on asking him to inject me and then use the Androgel for the last week of each month. I did not realize that he might write me a prescription so I could inject myself. I guess with a prescription  I could legally order this stuff online? Also would using Phlojel Ultra on top of the Androjel make more of it absorb into my body?


----------



## Digitalash (May 7, 2011)

Wes1 said:


> This doctor I have said the shots were given once a month and by the third week the patient noticed he could feel the effects dropping off. After my test on Thursday the 12th I planned on asking him to inject me and then use the Androgel for the last week of each month. I did not realize that he might write me a prescription so I could inject myself. I guess with a prescription I could legally order this stuff online? Also would using Phlojel Ultra on top of the Androjel make more of it absorb into my body?


 

Screw that, once a month sounds awful. Would not want to "feel my test dropping" every month. Do whatever you can to get them to let you inject weekly, and don't let them put you in the "minimum normal" range, that's for like 70 year old guys. If you can't find a doc that will do it then get it yourself. 

As far as phlojel, I'm not sure what's in it but someone above said DMSO will help absorption, so I'm guessing that will as well.


----------



## Wes1 (May 7, 2011)

*Androgel and blood test*

I may have to go to a hormone replacement clinic, at least they might be more open minded about my options. I was hoping the Androgel would work. My pharmacy plan can get me a three month supply of Androgel for $50.00 if I order through the mail. I should call and see how much they can get me test-cyp for. Also at some point should I be concerned about GYNO or are the amounts of testosterone to low to cause this?


----------



## tommygunz (May 8, 2011)

Costco has everything I swear, androgel by the  gallons


----------



## Built (May 8, 2011)

You should try to get your estradiol tested - unless you're fat you're unlikely to have this problem at HRT levels, however. 

Once a month. Wow. If that's how he doses, let him frontload you with that, fill the script and then pin yourself twice a week starting three days later.


----------

